# Finally, a stable govt. in Karnataka



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

Yee haaa.

Celebrations. 

BJP won the Karnataka assembly elections. 114 out of 224. Clear majority.

My joy is not for BJP but for Karnataka for finally getting a stable government.


----------



## cvvikram (May 25, 2008)

As per the latest news BJP has got the seats around 110..They fall short of just 3seats.
Hmmm...Dont no how the governor is going to react for this tommorow......


----------



## nvidia (May 25, 2008)

^^Yeah... Last time i saw the news, BJP were short of 3 seats...


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

ah. yes. they now have 110 seats. They should grab the independants.


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

under BJP,will k'tka also be like Gujrat 
 I hope not(esp thx god,it is south india!)


----------



## coolpcguy (May 25, 2008)

^^ Whatever it maybe, its better than Deve Gowda's Bull$H!t. Die Fagg0t.


----------



## nvidia (May 25, 2008)

^^+1
They are not going to rule us this time


----------



## Gigacore (May 25, 2008)

phew...! ~ Peace


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

all Indian political parties are 99% BS.
none of them are worth voting for.


----------



## nvidia (May 25, 2008)

^^Thats right... Im not going to vote once im 18.. 
70% of the candidates dont have any proper educational qualification and they are all filthy rich(all illegal money)


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

I remember Karnataka is like india itself.different ethnicity ,different priorities,regionalism-DK vs UK ,kodavas et al(that I knew after spending some months in Managalapuram/manglore) ,immigrants..it is like a masala ...I hope BJP wont make achaar of this state 

ps:I believe BJP wont got majority in west karnataka?   true


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

BTW, was watching NDTV news and Mr. Venkaiah Naidu has mentioned that they have got the independent and rebel candidates to join their party and that they will announce the names tomorrow before Governor of Karnataka.

This now means that they BJP is going to form a stable govt.


----------



## nvidia (May 25, 2008)

^^Yeah.. Apparently, some 2 candidates who had appeared independently are from BJP.. So BJP will be forming the Govt... Yediyurappa chief minister mostly..


----------



## Hitboxx (May 25, 2008)

After all the ruckus of the last two years, hopefully Karnataka will be destined to be a healthy developing state.


----------



## apoorva84 (May 25, 2008)

coolpcguy said:


> ^^ Whatever it maybe, its better than Deve Gowda's Bull$H!t. Die Fagg0t.



agree with u mate

bjp might gt support from the independents..and it is the duty of every citizen to vote...hung assemblies and coalition governments usually dont last long,as we have already seen, so its better we vote and bring a national party to power....


----------



## nix (May 26, 2008)

all parties are bad.. but atleast the BJP is not in the appeasing business...the congress and JD(s) ,they know only 1 "minority" . BJP knows everyother minority..


----------



## shashank_re (May 26, 2008)

Really *THANK GOD* 
 bangalore would have been destroyed if it was coalition again.


----------



## New (May 26, 2008)

I hope this government will be there for next five years.. He should work like Narendra Modi...


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

and create terror in the state????


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

Let me get one thing straight:

Bangalore hates religious crap bad a$$ b@st@rds whose only objective is to spread Hindutava everywhere

Hope I have made a mark.

The following people dislike BJP:

*1. Developmentalists
2. Moderatists
3. Atheists
4. Non Hindus
5. Anti Corruoptionists
6. GAUTHAMists*


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

i don't want to turn this into war. But what's wrong in spreading Hindutva. 

Church is trying to convert every single person on earth as a christian.
Muslims don't let their groups to convert to other religion and they too spread their religion across other groups. 
What's wrong if BJP does the same. 

atleast, they are lot better than bugger a$$hole Arjun singh trying to implement quotas in private sector jobs for minority votes and much better than Deve Gowda who says "Bangalore has developed enough. There is no need for further development. Come to my home town and put IT companies here".


----------



## nvidia (May 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> atleast, they are lot better than bugger a$$hole Arjun singh trying to implement quotas in private sector jobs for minority votes and much better than Deve Gowda who says "Bangalore has developed enough. There is no need for further development. Come to my home town and put IT companies here".


+1
Whatever Govt., comes there wont be some sort of extraordinary development in B'lore for sure in the next 5 years.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

BJP is pretty good in developing infrastructure. Only due to BJP, the transportation times have come down (esp. golden quadrilateral). Congress on the other hand, for votes, concentrates only on farmes and leaves everything else to air.


----------



## nvidia (May 26, 2008)

^^I hope they do concentrate on Infrastructure and improve the condition of roads etc.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

^^That is something where they are solid


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

*BJP is poison,fanaticism*

@metalhead:very well said.
you,the majority hindus who lives in heartlands of India,where Hindus are 90% and remaining are moslems should learn about kerala.
here hindus are 59% IIRC.remaining are Islam and Syrian Christians majority.
we CANNOT THINK LIKE HINDUTVA VAADI PPL LIKE YOU WHO WANT HINDUTVA FORCED!

BJP is naturally the enemy of minorities.you wont understand it unless you experience it the hard way;being Christian especially.

Hindutva fascits are really afraid of Moslems.they vent their frustrations onto Christians.
well,I am not justifying either.I dont like those christian missions funded by pentecostal etc which creates problems in North India.

But,really BJP is like Narzis for Minorities.it is those who want to see India go back to 6000 years back who supports BJP 

whatever,I know,those so called "hindus" who thinks India should be made rama-rajyam is gonna make it hard for us minorities to survive here.
we too are sons of our soil.

I though hindutva as a culture,but after attending a "short" course of what is their real agenda,I am extremely shocked.
Hindu fundamentalism is the same as Islamofascists trying to achieve.

I hope BJP,Muslim Leagure or any religion specific parties should be banned.


----------



## nix (May 26, 2008)

BJP is not as communal as you think. BJP has done nothing to the christians. the only thing BJP is against, is minority appeasement. BJP is projected as the devil because of what happened in gujarat. but look, muslims were not the only victims as projected by media. hindu's suffered too. 
actually if BJP was as bad as you people are saying.. then during the NDA regime, you would have witnessed large scale violence. but it did not happen. compared to our neighbours like pakistan and china and bangla, india is much better and secular too. in pakistan, you dont see hindu's roaming the streets without fear. minorities are a suppressed lot in pakistan and bangla. and are subject to shocking brutality. you people shoud be thankful that you live in india. you dont konw the value of living in india. you stay in india and enjoy the facilities that this country offers. but then you are not loyal is it... then you must just buzz off to pakistan.


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

^OH! I See  as if we are *immigrants* from west or Iran?definitely not my boy!

BUt first I want to let you remove some ideas about christians as if they are all born from whites,or hybrids as in goa.let us see the scenario in Kerala.
we were Once your own *hindus* only(Syrian Christians).

Dont Judge every one is latin christians who are converted forcefully under portugese ruled goa/kerala 

reg P0rkistan and Bangladesh: dude!you dont know those ppl...those molla's and all are trying to force what is known as sharia-th where,other religion ppl have to pay dhimmi or Jizyah.I know that!
I still remember,under BJP rule,many convents are destroyed and the first one was in punjab.

here in Kerala,BJP is equal to RSS!.


----------



## shashank_re (May 26, 2008)

Guys why are you talking all these?????????????
 Everyone is happy here because a single party is going to run the govt for COMPLETE 5 Yrs And not because BJP has won.It doesnt matter whether BJP or Congress or even JD(S).All we wanted is  *STABLE GOVERNMENT*.
 So i dont think we need to go so deep about a party and make this religious thread.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 27, 2008)

I am very happy the BJP did so well. I think with those five independents we can now look forward to the next five years of stability and prosperity in Karnataka.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

well,this is good for karnatak.but well the real duel is yet to begin.  remember that Hoganekkal water issue!!!!  I am sure another TN vs KA coming very soon!


----------



## sourav123 (May 27, 2008)

I hope a political stability will result in economic prosperity for Bangalore.


----------



## nix (May 28, 2008)

now the latest news is that the congress and JDS are again trying to team up with the independents and form the govt. this is heights of shamelessness by deve gowda and the congress party. 

man, democracy is not for india. we are misusing it. we are abusing the system meant to deliver good governance. we need a dictatorial rule. some sensible dictator who is not worried about pleasing any group...


----------



## ancientrites (May 28, 2008)

i think its too late for congress and jds to form govt as the governer has already made a decision.


----------



## x3060 (May 29, 2008)

its good that we are finally seeing a stable party...I hope they do well for the next 5 years.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,this is good for karnatak.but well the real duel is yet to begin.  remember that Hoganekkal water issue!!!!  I am sure another TN vs KA coming very soon!



Since this is the first time BJP got the ruling of a South Indian state, they will try their best to please everyone and I do think that they will do their best to develop Karnataka.


----------



## Renny (May 30, 2008)

BJP Government is going to be sworn in today.


----------



## gary4gar (May 30, 2008)

Now atleast tax payers money won't be wasted on holding elections.
Now that money could be diverted to Development.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

It's official. BJP rules Karnataka now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> i don't want to turn this into war. But what's wrong in spreading Hindutva.
> 
> Church is trying to convert every single person on earth as a christian.
> Muslims don't let their groups to convert to other religion and they too spread their religion across other groups.
> ...


"church" is not a political party.
bjp is one.
and political parties favouting a single religion is DANGEROUS
BJP blindly promotes hindutava - I have no trouble.
BJP tries to supress freedom of Atheists like me - now I am pissed off


praka123 said:


> @metalhead:very well said.
> * you,the majority hindus* who lives in heartlands of India,where Hindus are 90% and remaining are moslems should learn about kerala.
> here hindus are 59% IIRC.remaining are Islam and Syrian Christians majority.
> we CANNOT THINK LIKE HINDUTVA VAADI PPL LIKE YOU WHO WANT HINDUTVA FORCED!
> ...


+99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

but one point: about the bolded part, me is an atheist.


----------

